# The Holy Bible



## Finshaggy (Feb 16, 2014)

People say "If you put a million monkeys in a room with typewriters, eventually they will write Hamlet" But I really think that that is a COMPLETE over statement, and a more factual statement would be "If you put a million monkeys in a room with typewriters, you will get Genesis"

Hamlet has a plot, with defined characters, and vivid setting... We can't even agree on where or if Genesis took place.

Let's break down a few verses:

Genesis 1:1 "In the beginning God created the heavens and the Earth" From what we know, we can take this to mean God created the universe and a small spherical ball to go in that universe.

Genesis 1:3 "God said let there be light" From what we know, we can take this to mean that God created the Sun.

Genesis 1:4 "God saw the light was good, and he separated the light from the darkness" Shit... So the sun was lighting up BOTH sides of our Sphere before God separated them...? Was the Earth 1 dimensional at first? This makes absolutely NO sense. As light is created, the darkness just represents where the light is not. So there is no need whatsoever to separate them.

Genesis 1:6 "And God said 'let there be an expanse in the midst of the waters, and let it separate the waters from the waters' and so it was so"... If I were to roll a joint and hand it to me, you wouldn't say to me "And Shaggy handed me a joint" it is simply not the right context. You would say "Thank you" or whatever, then later you would be like "I got that joint from Shaggy". When God says "Let there be an expanse and let it separate the waters from the waters" he is talking as if these things have already been done. If I wanted to use words to create land in the middle of the ocean, I would say "Let the ocean floor rise to the surface, and the water be split by its expansiveness". *God is just not using the right context to be the creator.*

More coming soon.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 16, 2014)

OH MY GOD. I made a mistake, but so did the fucking Bible. This "expanse" wasn't the land, the "Expanse" is Heaven (next verse). But if the Expanse is heaven, then God has at this point created heaven TWO TIMES.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok... Next verse

Genesis 1:7 "And God made the expanse and separated the waters that were above the expanse from the waters that were below the expanse" What the fuck?

Genesis 1:8 "And God called the expanse Heaven" So does this mean there is another Earth on the other side of Heaven? Why don't people talk about this more often?


----------



## vostok (Feb 16, 2014)

I read Hamlet never read Genesis, but have like there music, are you a zealot or something else ...?

1
capitalized : a member of a fanatical sect arising in Judea during the first century a.d. and militantly opposing the Roman domination of Palestine 
2
: a zealous person; especially : a fanatical partisan <a religious zealot>


----------



## Wait, what? (Feb 16, 2014)

Religion was invented to distract the Jews from the fact they lived in the desert without air conditioning


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Most people in this subforum- the Spirituallity, Sexuality and Philosophy section of RIU- are already Atheists and dont believe in the Bible.

You are preaching to the "choir", Finshaggy.

~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 16, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Most people in this subforum- the Spirituallity, Sexuality and Philosophy section of RIU- are already Atheists and dont believe in the Bible.
> 
> You are preaching to the "choir", Finshaggy.
> 
> ~PEACE~


I am sure some young stoner kid can be helped though.


----------



## vostok (Feb 16, 2014)

At junior school we learn't that it is very important that some people have to believe in God and that fancy stuff to cope with life, this is even illustrated better by looking at the human brain ..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagination


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 16, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Most people in this subforum- the Spirituallity, Sexuality and Philosophy section of RIU- are already Atheists and dont believe in the Bible.
> 
> You are preaching to the "choir", Finshaggy.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Why would people believe in the bible when it has so many factual inaccuracies. Not too mention the good old "but that was in the old testament"line when confronted with lies that "the word of god" has supposedly documented.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 16, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> Why would people believe in the bible when it has so many factual inaccuracies. Not too mention the good old "but that was in the old testament"line when confronted with lies that "the word of god" has supposedly documented.


Thats a good question.

Some of the Christians will defend the Bible to the death. The Christians believe the Bible with their heart, soul, and mind. Its their belief, and they have a right to believe in anything they want, like the Atheists can too.

Personally, I am in between being a Theist and an Atheist, Im Agnostic. I dont claim to know the ultimate question- is God real?

I am content not knowing, dont get Me wrong, I would love to know, but the fact is that no one knows besides the Gnostics, allegedly.

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 16, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thats a good question.
> 
> Some of the Christians will defend the Bible to the death. The Christians believe the Bible with their heart, soul, and mind. Its their belief, and they have a right to believe in anything they want, like the Atheists can too.
> 
> ...


Well if the Christian god is the REAL god then I happily plead ignorance and gladly denounce him/her/it.


I think I can safely say that the christian God doesnt exist and say it with some conviction.. Christians right to believe what they want is their right... that does not make it true however just due to headstrong belief..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 16, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> Well if the Christian god is the REAL god then I happily plead ignorance and gladly denounce him/her/it.
> 
> 
> I think I can safely say that the christian God doesnt exist and say it with some conviction.. Christians right to believe what they want is their right... that does not make it true however just due to headstrong belief..


The Bible is just writting of ancient Jews, its what the ancient Jews believed and then the Christians adopted the Jewish text.

But what do you believe about the Living Christ? 

(Im not talking about Jesus either.)

What do you believe about the REAL, LIVING Savior?

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 16, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The Bible is just writting of ancient Jews, its what the ancient Jews believed and then the Christians adopted the Jewish text.
> 
> *But what do you believe about the Living Christ?
> 
> ...


There is another living "christ"according to CHRISTians?

I dont believe there is a "saviour" 

I also dispute the writing of the bible according to what you believe it is... according to the "church" it is the holy word of God... i

ts like having a foot in each camp to say it is the word of god and then others say that its just an interpretation of the word of God... surely God wouldnt leave his word up to interpretation by others...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 16, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> There is another living "christ"according to CHRISTians?


According to Me there is another Christ. Or to be more exact, there is another Man CLAIMING to be Christ.

I'll just be blunt; I believe Im Christ.



> I dont believe there is a "saviour"


Yeah, it seems like the whole notion of a Savior is subjective.



> I also dispute the writing of the bible according to what you believe it is... according to the "church" it is the holy word of God... i
> 
> ts like having a foot in each camp to say it is the word of god and then others say that its just an interpretation of the word of God... surely God wouldnt leave his word up to interpretation by others...


Most Christians believe the Bible is the "Word of God", but they also know there are many versions of the Bible or different translations.

You are reading the Words of Christ right now. Apparently what I write is subjective also and up to interpretation.

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 16, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> *According to Me there is another Christ. Or to be more exact, there is another Man CLAIMING to be Christ.
> 
> I'll just be blunt; I believe Im Christ.
> 
> ...


Good for you... if it makes you happy however Jesus , the biblical one, is no different to Appalonius.. Jesus won the battle thats all


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 16, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> Good for you... if it makes you happy however Jesus , the biblical one, is no different to Appalonius.. Jesus won the battle thats all


There are many false gods or false christs, including Jesus. A lot of these false messiahs have many things in common. All of these false saviors were worshipped too, like Jesus is worshipped. Maybe one day, Jesus will be known as a long bad fad.

I will now play a video explaining why I drew these deductions.

Zeitgeist

[Youtube]oZgT1SRcrKE[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> There are many false gods or false christs, including Jesus. A lot of these false messiahs have many things in common. All of these false saviors were worshipped too, like Jesus is worshipped. Maybe one day, Jesus will be known as a long bad fad.
> 
> I will now play a video explaining why I drew these deductions.
> 
> ...


So your conclusion that their is another Jesus comes from where exactly?

believing in such a deity would require some form of proof no doubt. otherwise its merely a wishful idea that something does exist...


----------



## Murphyball (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Most people in this subforum- the Spirituallity, Sexuality and Philosophy section of RIU- are already Atheists and dont believe in the Bible. You are preaching to the "choir", Finshaggy. ~PEACE~


 Ya.. I noticed that too.. It kind of takes the fun out of it..


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Most people in this subforum- the Spirituallity, Sexuality and Philosophy section of RIU- *are already Atheists and dont believe in the Bible.*
> 
> You are preaching to the "choir", Finshaggy.
> 
> ~PEACE~


The bible is not the be all and end all of religious doctrine and to believe in a book with so many factual inaccuracies and "fairy tales" is something most people grow out of when they are children... it is the equivalent of still believing Santa arrived with Rudolph at the helm of his sleigh


----------



## fr3d12 (Feb 17, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> The bible is not the be all and end all of religious doctrine and to believe in a book with so many factual inaccuracies and "fairy tales" is something most people grow out of when they are children... it is the equivalent of still believing Santa arrived with Rudolph at the helm of his sleigh


 I agree, Religion across all divides is only a tool used by various Clergymen to extract money from followers. The Catholic church in America had an operating budget of $170 Billion for 2012, of that 3% or 5 Billion was used for charitable purposes.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thats a good question.
> 
> Some of the Christians will defend the Bible to the death. The Christians believe the Bible with their heart, soul, and mind. Its their belief, and they have a right to believe in anything they want, like the Atheists can too.
> 
> ...


There is nothing *between *atheist and theist. We've been over this, let's all use the language we've agreed upon.

When asked the question "Do you believe in god?", any answer but 'yes' makes you an atheist. 

Agnosticism or gnosticism is a response to the question "Do you know for certain god does or doesn't exist?". 

Stop being dumb, we've already been over this.

Saying you're *in between *atheist and theist is like saying you're* in between* being pregnant, and not pregnant. Your belief in god either exists, or it does not exist. You are either atheist or theist. No other options are available, *INCLUDING AGNOSTICISM. *

SHADDAP A YO FACE.

[video=youtube;sFacWGBJ_cs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs[/video]


----------



## Murphyball (Feb 17, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> The bible is not the be all and end all of religious doctrine and to believe in a book with so many factual inaccuracies and "fairy tales" is something most people grow out of when they are children... it is the equivalent of still believing Santa arrived with Rudolph at the helm of his sleigh


 That is a false statement.. The great majority of believers do not "grow out of" their beliefs.. they simply reorganize and reinterpret them in such a way as to make sense to their adult brain.. The basic tenants of the belief system are stronger than ever. People believe in religion for one of three reasons: Indoctrination - exposure at an early age.. This is why catechism exists. Religious parents, church every Sunday, religious phrases such as "oh my god".. "Bless you" when someone sneezes, etc etc. Education - Or should I say lack of science education to be more precise. The NSF (National Science Foundation) just did a study in which they found 25% of Americans still don't understand that the Earth orbits the Sun.. It's pathetic. Popularity - People who pretend to believe to gain popularity.. I'm even guilty of this one myself when I was a teenager.. I needed to get into this chicks panties and I said anything I had to say to make it happen.. her big thing was church and so I went and sang the gospel just to get her out of her panties. Those are the three causes of religion in our modern world. I've been tempted to add a fourth cause "Fear" but haven't done it yet because I still believe it falls under indoctrination.... But I've been debating it with myself for a few years now.


----------



## fr3d12 (Feb 17, 2014)

Murphyball said:


> That is a false statement.. The great majority of believers do not "grow out of" their beliefs.. they simply reorganize and reinterpret them in such a way as to make sense to their adult brain.. The basic tenants of the belief system are stronger than ever. People believe in religion for one of three reasons: Indoctrination - exposure at an early age.. This is why catechism exists. Religious parents, church every Sunday, religious phrases such as "oh my god".. "Bless you" when someone sneezes, etc etc. Education - Or should I say lack of science education to be more precise. The NSF (National Science Foundation) just did a study in which they found 25% of Americans still don't understand that the Earth orbits the Sun.. It's pathetic. Popularity - People who pretend to believe to gain popularity.. I'm even guilty of this one myself when I was a teenager.. I needed to get into this chicks panties and I said anything I had to say to make it happen.. her big thing was church and so I went and sang the gospel just to get her out of her panties. Those are the three causes of religion in our modern world. I've been tempted to add a fourth cause "Fear" but haven't done it yet because I still believe it falls under indoctrination.... But I've been debating it with myself for a few years now.


Did you get the panties off after all that?


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 17, 2014)

Murphyball said:


> That is a false statement.*. The great majority of believers do not "grow out of" their beliefs.. *they simply reorganize and reinterpret them in such a way as to make sense to their adult brain.. The basic tenants of the belief system are stronger than ever. People believe in religion for one of three reasons: Indoctrination - exposure at an early age.. This is why catechism exists. Religious parents, church every Sunday, religious phrases such as "oh my god".. "Bless you" when someone sneezes, etc etc. Education - Or should I say lack of science education to be more precise. The NSF (National Science Foundation) just did a study in which they found 25% of Americans still don't understand that the Earth orbits the Sun.. It's pathetic. Popularity - People who pretend to believe to gain popularity.. I'm even guilty of this one myself when I was a teenager.. I needed to get into this chicks panties and I said anything I had to say to make it happen.. her big thing was church and so I went and sang the gospel just to get her out of her panties. Those are the three causes of religion in our modern world. I've been tempted to add a fourth cause "Fear" but haven't done it yet because I still believe it falls under indoctrination.... But I've been debating it with myself for a few years now.


Thanks for stating the obvious.. that believers dont grow out of their beliefs? Isnt that why they are believers in the first place... due to beliefs? SMH


You have misinterpreted my point.

AS far as the bible and its stories, many of them are akin to the ridiculous fantasies associated with the falsities and unrealistic notions that are found in most fairy tales...Children stop believing in fairy tales at a young age as they realise that it could never bee true... Unfortunately, parents instill in their children the notion that what occurred in the bible did in fact happen and if you dont believe then you will be forever damned to a life in hell... believing will give you salvation. Having a system of beliefs that instills this fear is much the same as saying if you dont believe in the 7 dwarfs you will rot in hell... As there is no consequence for not believing children grow out of it using rationalisation and their parents/guardians dont reinforce the need to believe in it due to it serving no purpose.... Christianity on the other hand relies on this fear for people to maintain their beliefs despite the absurdity of the notions and stories being told...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> So your conclusion that their is another Jesus comes from where exactly?


I believe Im Christ, not Jesus, because My Name is actually George Manuel Oliveira, not Jesus. Jesus is a fictional character from the Bible. 

Im a factual Person; I was born in Brockton, Massachusetts, in August of 1985. Im the real Christ and I have My proof.



> believing in such a deity would require some form of proof no doubt. otherwise its merely a wishful idea that something does exist...


I laid out most of My evidence in My signature. My signature isnt going to show up because Im on My smartphone; but you can get to My signature by clicking on My name "Nevaeh420". You just need to find My signature by clicking on My name where the avatar would be.

I will show you videos of Myself, My prophecies for the future, the Biblical stories I fulfilled, My belifs, some conspiracy theories, and more good stuff.

But you have to click on "Nevaeh420" in My avatar to get to My signature. Thats My evidence that Im Christ.

Enjoy the journey.

~PEACE~


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 17, 2014)

*you must first spread some reputation around before giving it to the Lord thy God again.


*


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> *you must first spread some reputation around before giving it to the Lord thy God again.
> 
> 
> *


Lol, youre funny 

I dont think Im anyones Lord yet, I can be Lord after I die and My Testament is complete. From what Ive heard, a person needs to DIE in order for it to be an "official" Testament. But I do have a pretty good (online) autobiography.

And Im not God, Im too much of a dolt to be God. I believe I am a god, but we are all gods, even the Atheists.

After I die, I can be Lord to My witnesses, but I can never be God. 

God is above all, I am below all. God is the Greatest, I am the Least. God is all mighty, I am (all) needy. God is the Spirit, I am the Flesh. God is the Creator of the universe(s), I havent even terraformed a world yet. God is the Solution, I have many problems. God is all powerful, I cant carry weight. God is all knowing, I have ADD. God is everywhere, and no one really knows about Me yet.

God is God, I am George Manuel Oliveira, a Man CLAIMING to be Christ.

But a major difference between Me and God is that I can be proven to be a FACT, even to the Atheists, God is the biggest Mystery.

You can PROVE Me and what I have said, can the same be said about God Himself?

~PEACE~


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 17, 2014)

*you must first spread some truth about your previous post because i said THE LORD THY GOD not Nevaeh420 who only thinks he's the son of God but who in reality is some lowly psych patient whose lobotomy didn't take. jezushchrist.
*


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2014)

Have you guys heard people say that the "Bible" stands for "Basic Information Before Leaving Earth".

And one day I heard someone on TV or something say "You can't find the word 'Bible' in the Bible, does that bother you?"


----------



## SunshineBuds (Feb 17, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I am sure some young stoner kid can be helped though.


Helped me

:reborn:


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> *you must first spread some truth about your previous post because i said THE LORD THY GOD not Nevaeh420 who only thinks he's the son of God but who in reality is some lowly psych patient whose lobotomy didn't take. jezushchrist.
> *


Lol, My bad... thats too funny, I thought you were referring to Me.

I guess I was assuming things again.

My bad. But thats what I would have said if you were referring to Me.

EDIT- Whos "THE LORD THY GOD" anyways?

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I believe Im Christ, not Jesus, because My Name is actually George Manuel Oliveira, not Jesus. *Jesus is a fictional character from the Bible. *
> 
> Im a factual Person; I was born in Brockton, Massachusetts, in August of 1985. Im the real Christ and I have My proof.
> 
> ...


Jesus of Nazareth did in fact exist... there is no fiction there...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> People say "If you put a million monkeys in a room with typewriters, eventually they will write Hamlet" But I really think that that is a COMPLETE over statement


Fuckin hell fin. That statement is about time being infinite, not whether what they wrote will be intelligible or not. You are completely missing the point. 

You constantly state "I'm writing this for some young stoner kid" in my opinion, what you write is not going to be of benefit to these kids. More a hindrance. Maybe you should think about consuming more content, rather than trying to re interoperate the content you do consume.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> Jesus of Nazareth did in fact exist... there is no fiction there...


Can you emperically PROVE Jesus of Nazareth?

I dont think you can emperically PROVE Jesus of Nazareth!

No one can prove Jesus.

But to be fair, I agree that there could have been a Jesus that lived in Nazareth about 2,000 years ago; but I cant PROVE Jesus, so this is nothing more then speculation, assumption, and conjecture.

But I can be emperically PROVEN!

EDIT- In that respect, I am greater then Jesus.

~PEACE~


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Can you emperically PROVE Jesus of Nazareth?
> 
> I dont think you can emperically PROVE Jesus of Nazareth!
> 
> ...


Like the cut of your jib. Interesting, well thought out posts.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 17, 2014)

vostok said:


> At junior school we learn't that it is very important that some people have to believe in God and that fancy stuff to cope with life, this is even illustrated better by looking at the human brain ..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagination


 "learn't" lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Fuckin hell fin. That statement is about time being infinite, not whether what they wrote will be intelligible or not. You are completely missing the point.


No, it's about how random things are, even when they seem orderly.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2014)

I guess we are both right actually, the quote is about how random the universe is even though it seems orderly. But that is because we only live to be about 100 years old, and the universe is so much older (like the monkeys in the room).


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Can you emperically PROVE Jesus of Nazareth?
> 
> I dont think you can emperically PROVE Jesus of Nazareth!
> 
> ...


Nothing outside of our lifetime can be empirically proven... that doesn't mean it or they didn't exist...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I guess we are both right actually, the quote is about how random the universe is even though it seems orderly. But that is because we only live to be about 100 years old, and the universe is so much older (like the monkeys in the room).


No fin, The monkeys quote is about time being infinite. It has nothing to do with "how random.the universe is" Obviously monkeys can't write Shakespeare but because time is infinite in this example, then they would write every book by Shakespeare, Infact they would write every word, in every order ever written. Does that make sense? It's about time not randomness. You've misunderstood the meaning. Which you tend to do often.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> Jesus of Nazareth did in fact exist... there is no fiction there...





midgetaus said:


> Nothing outside of our lifetime can be empirically proven... that doesn't mean it or they didn't exist...


Many things "outside of our lifetime" can be emperically proven. 

You might be a Christian if you believe in Jesus, and I respect that. I love Christians just as much as I love Atheists. Both Christians and Atheists cant emperically prove or disprove God. Thats why you have your BELIEFS about God and/or Jesus.

My point that Im trying to make is that Im Christ and I can be emperically proven... someone is blogging from "Nevaeh420" account right now, and Im claiming to be George Manuel Oliveira, AKA O My God the Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, My bad... thats too funny
> 
> EDIT- Whos "THE LORD THY GOD" anyways?
> 
> ~PEACE~


thx nevaeh I have a tendency to be pretty irreverent but no offense. I don't want to debate or open for discussion who the Lord thy God is. You should know. But I don't judge. That's not my job. I'm not even a good moderator. You have your own path brother and if you wanna trudge through life thinking that you are the son of God then by all means who am I to say otherwise. Just be the best son of god you can be and hopefully no one will crucify you for it


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Like the cut of your jib. Interesting, well thought out posts.


Thanks buddy, I appreciate it.

You should blog more in the Spirituality section more, I could use a compliment every so often, lol, hehe.

Whats a "jib"? I looked it up but there wasnt a good definition; it said something about a sail.

Thanks.

~PEACE~


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Honestly I just came in to check on fin but looks like he's in good hands here.

I like the cut of your Jib. It's a British saying.

a far classier version of "i like your style", originally used by pirates in the 17th century the expression refers to the forward sail on most ships. The course and speed of a ship is determined by the cut of the ships jib so saying that you like the cut of someones jib is a way of saying, i like the way you're heading.

Original 17th Century Pirate context: 
A - I think we should mutiny, Yarr! 
B - I like the cut of your jib (jim lad optional)!!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> thx nevaeh I have a tendency to be pretty irreverent but no offense.


No offence taken. It takes a lot to offend Me.



> I don't want to debate or open for discussion who the Lord thy God is. You should know.


I can only assume, but you have a right to spiritual privacy.



> But I don't judge. That's not my job. I'm not even a good moderator.


Youre a mod, for RIU? Or are you using that word differently than a forum moderator?



> You have your own path brother and if you wanna trudge through life thinking that you are the son of God then by all means who am I to say otherwise. Just be the best son of god you can be and hopefully no one will crucify you for it


Lol, yeah, I dont want to be crucified right now, maybe it would be epic if I get crucified in 5 years when Im 33.

Just dont let My Christ complex bother you. I have an agenda but My agenda doesnt involve offending people, but thats inevitable when claiming Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 18, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> No fin, The monkeys quote is about time being infinite. It has nothing to do with "how random.the universe is" Obviously monkeys can't write Shakespeare but because time is infinite in this example, then they would write every book by Shakespeare, Infact they would write every word, in every order ever written. Does that make sense? It's about time not randomness. You've misunderstood the meaning. Which you tend to do often.


Ok, I understand that, but my point is that if you are saying the monkeys will write Shakespeare, you are just making the rational argument that everything is random and happens for no reason, it just happens because there is time for it to have been done.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 18, 2014)

I thought the premise of that analogy was that monkeys would EVOLVE with TIME into (eventually) human-like beings and then have the capacity for intellectual discourse, even Shakespeare... like allegedly humans ascended from primates.

Who knows what humans are going to evolve into in the next million years, or billions of years? Hmmm, thats a thread in itself.

~PEACE~


----------



## fr3d12 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I thought the premise of that analogy was that monkeys would EVOLVE with TIME into (eventually) human-like beings and then have the capacity for intellectual discourse, even Shakespeare... like allegedly humans ascended from primates.
> 
> Who knows what humans are going to evolve into in the next million years, or billions of years? Hmmm, thats a thread in itself.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Unfortunately mankind doesn't have that kind of time left, the way things are going I'd say there might be a couple of hundred years left, won't worry me though


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Ok, I understand that, but my point is that if you are saying the monkeys will write Shakespeare, you are just making the rational argument that everything is random and happens for no reason, it just happens because there is time for it to have been done.


You know what fin? Guess we are on the same page. I apologise. No need for me to be so condescending.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

fr3d12 said:


> Unfortunately mankind doesn't have that kind of time left, the way things are going I'd say there might be a couple of hundred years left, won't worry me though


Whats going to kill us all, in your opinion?

~PEACE~


----------



## fr3d12 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats going to kill us all, in your opinion?
> 
> ~PEACE~


I'd say the most likely cause of our demise would be ourselves, nuclear war perhaps.
Also global weather patterns have changed dramatically with more and more natural disasters occuring each year.
If none of the above kill us maybe there's an alien race on it's way to enslave us and steal our weed


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

fr3d12 said:


> I'd say the most likely cause of our demise would be ourselves, nuclear war perhaps.


Or perhaps a new, deadly virus. 



> Also global weather patterns have changed dramatically with more and more natural disasters occuring each year.


Check this video out.

The Great Global Warming Swindle

[Youtube]52Mx0_8YEtg[/youtube]



> If none of the above kill us maybe there's an alien race on it's way to enslave us and steal our weed


Yeah, Ive seen an alien and I see UFOs almost every day, except when its cloudy outside.

To be veridical, I dont know the aliens intentions, BUT I hope they want to teach us alien technology and take us all into space.

~PEACE~


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Or perhaps a new, deadly virus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they take you and finshaggy, together.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Or perhaps a new, deadly virus.
> 
> Check this video out.
> 
> ...


Dude, I like you and don't want to derail this thread but I'm curious as to what your therapist thoughts are on what you portray/discuss here. I'm worried about you.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I hope they take you and finshaggy, together.


I would love to be an astonaut and live in a real space age where everyone gets to explore space, if they want to.

Is there anything wrong with that? Its going to happen in the future.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Or perhaps a new, deadly virus.
> 
> Check this video out.
> 
> The Great Global Warming Swindle


That video is hogwash made by pseudo-scientist amateurs. There is no serious debate on climate change, 90%+ of scientists who study this are in consensus, the the data is overwhelming. Read peer-reviewed studies, not YT conspiracy tripe...




> Yeah, Ive seen an alien and I see UFOs almost every day, except when its cloudy outside.


What you mean is you _believe_ you saw an alien, you admittedly don't know what it was. The UFOs you see are simply lights in the sky that _you_ cannot identify, hence the term _Unidentified_ Flying Objects. If you knew they were alien spacecraft, they would no longer be _unidentified_, because you'd be _identifying_ them...



> To be veridical, I dont know the aliens intentions, BUT I hope they want to teach us alien technology and take us all into space.


To be truly veridical, you don't know if they're even aliens. You like to believe they are. Watch out for that honesty thing we discussed...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Dude, I like you and don't want to derail this thread but I'm curious as to what your therapist thoughts are on what you portray/discuss here. I'm worried about you.


My therapist does a lot of listening. She doesnt tell Me if Im right or wrong.

I showed her My signature, where I have My craziest beliefs, and she didnt say much about it. 

She should know where I post and how to get to My posts, but shes busy and/or doesnt care.

~PEACE~


----------



## fr3d12 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Or perhaps a new, deadly virus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With respect to you sir global warming is not a scam.
Aliens quite possibly do exist but whether they are intelligent beings is another matter.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My therapist does a lot of listening. She doesnt tell Me if Im right or wrong.
> 
> I showed her My signature, where I have My craziest beliefs, and she didnt say much about it.
> 
> ...


She just goes to her Happy place for an hour then collects the money. I thought that it was better for males to go to male therapists, and females to females? Is she hot? That would be pretty cool. Get mental and physical therapy lol.

I hope you don't take the meds. I can't think of one single pharmaceutical drug that is actually beneficial for mental, emotional and behavioral issues in the long run.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

fr3d12 said:


> With respect to you sir global warming is not a scam.


Did you watch the video yet, in its entirety? The video can explain the phenomena a lot better then Me.

All Im saying is that you should be skeptical of bullshit.



> Aliens quite possibly do exist but whether they are intelligent beings is another matter.


With all the galaxies and all the planets in our universe, I would have to say that it should be a fact that there is intelligent life outside the earth.

They say there are two hundred billion stars in our galaxy, and two hundred billion galaxies in our known universe: thats an approximate scientific assumption or guess. And how many planets are there in our universe? 

It would literally be a miracle if earth was the only planet with intelligent life.

I could care less if earth was the only planet with intelligent life or not, but Im not that niave.

Just because you cant prove something, it doesnt mean that its not a fact.

~PEACE~


----------



## noham (Feb 19, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Genesis 1:4 "God saw the light was good, and he separated the light from the darkness" Shit... So the sun was lighting up BOTH sides of our Sphere before God separated them...? Was the Earth 1 dimensional at first? This makes absolutely NO sense. As light is created, the darkness just represents where the light is not. So there is no need whatsoever to separate them.


Have you not heard about the Earth being flat?


----------



## fr3d12 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Did you watch the video yet, in its entirety? The video can explain the phenomena a lot better then Me.
> 
> All Im saying is that you should be skeptical of bullshit.
> 
> ...


I never said aliens don't exist, there existance is a hell of a lot more plausible than that of a God.

Have you not noticed a huge difference in the weather between now and 20 years ago because I most certainly have.
The ice caps are melting at an alarming rate, there is overwhelming evidence to support this.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> She just goes to her Happy place for an hour then collects the money. I thought that it was better for males to go to male therapists, and females to females? Is she hot? That would be pretty cool. Get mental and physical therapy lol.


Shes not hot, shes middle aged, with greying hair, and she looks like she might be a lesbian because her hair is so short. It doesnt matter, I like her and I think My therapist is a wonderful woman.



> I hope you don't take the meds. I can't think of one single pharmaceutical drug that is actually beneficial for mental, emotional and behavioral issues in the long run.


Im getting off the lithium as we speak, weaning down. I get an antiphycotic shot every 3 weeks. And thats all Im taking besides a sleeping pill called melatonin.

P.S. Why didnt you respond to My last post for you? I would like to answer your questions publicly, if thats ok. Start a thread called, "Questions For Christ", and copy and paste your PM with the questions there.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Did you watch the video yet, in its entirety? The video can explain the phenomena a lot better then Me.
> 
> All Im saying is that you should be skeptical of bullshit.


Yes. Like the video you posted...





> With all the galaxies and all the planets in our universe, I would have to say that it should be a fact that there is intelligent life outside the earth.
> 
> They say there are two hundred billion stars in our galaxy, and two hundred billion galaxies in our known universe: thats an approximate scientific assumption or guess. And how many planets are there in our universe?
> 
> ...


An even better line of logic is that if it is not a fact, one has zero chance of proving it...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

fr3d12 said:


> Aliens quite possibly do exist but whether they are intelligent beings is another matter.





fr3d12 said:


> I never said aliens don't exist, there existance is a hell of a lot more plausible than that of a God.


I never said that you dont believe aliens exist. I was talking about the INTELLIGENT ALIENS, that you may or may not believe in, because you said, "intelligent beings are another matter." I have it quoted above.

Right now, it makes no difference to Me whether intelligent aliens exist or not, either way, they arent bothering Me.

But from My personal experience, I believe I saw an alien and I also see UFOs every day, except when its cloudy outside. So, in My opinion, aliens are real and they are visiting the earth right now.



> Have you not noticed a huge difference in the weather between now and 20 years ago because I most certainly have.
> The ice caps are melting at an alarming rate, there is overwhelming evidence to support this.


Twenty years ago, I was 8. The ice caps may be melting, but if you watch the video I posted, you will see that it may not be due to car emissions and whatnot; it may be a natural phenomena, due to the sun and other variables besides CO2. Im not saying that CO2 isnt a greenhouse gas, but it might not be the primary reason for "global warming".

~PEACE~


----------



## noham (Feb 19, 2014)

When I see aliens I try to befriend them then I have to realize they are me and how cool I am.

PS: True story dude. I don't think anybody else truly exists besides YOU. How can you know they are real? More precisely, how do you know it's not "inside your head"?
HOW????


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Shes not hot, shes middle aged, with greying hair, and she looks like she might be a lesbian because her hair is so short. It doesnt matter, I like her and I think My therapist is a wonderful woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I'd rather not for several reasons. That's why it was a pm to begin with. Most people don't understand the questions, or the intent I had. Besides, you didn't reply back to me in PM. I'm glad you are weening down from lithium. Melatonin is okay to take. Most people have sleep problems these days due to lack of melatonin, which is produced by the pineal gland. Of course taking melatonin can mess with your natural melatonin production.... but it's probably already messed up from other things. There are ways to increase natural production. And I have no clue what is in those injections. I was forced on "thorazine" for 90 days, which was hell.


----------



## fr3d12 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I never said that you dont believe aliens exist. I was talking about the INTELLIGENT ALIENS, that you may or may not believe in, because you said, "intelligent beings are another matter." I have it quoted above.
> 
> Right now, it makes no difference to Me whether intelligent aliens exist or not, either way, they arent bothering Me.
> 
> ...


There could be a whole planet somewhere inhabited by single cell amoebas or there could be a world populated by giant headed superbrains, either way I don't know.
I'm not saying you are mistaken when you say you see aliens but I'm sure you understand that until I see them I shall remain sceptical on how intelligent they are.

I have not watched the vieo you posted but I will download it when my net connection picks up.
I don't know what's causing the ice caps to melt but a solid guess is that the problem is man made.
I am 10 years older than you and when I was 8 the weather was a lot milder than it is now, Summer was sunny and it snowed at Christmas etc
Last year it was the end of May before the last frost left.
Over here we have periodically had really bad storms but last week we had a hurricane and unprecendented flooding that began in December, there has not been a day without rain in 4-5 months, something is changing it and my point is that if the trend continues as it has been what kind of weather will our great grandkids experience.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes. Like the video you posted...


Im glad to hear that, and Im glad I could entertain you for a little bit.

Im not saying that video is 100% accurate, but its good to see both sides of an arguement before making a deduction or conclusion.




> An even better line of logic is that if it is not a fact, one has zero chance of proving it...


Theres always someone who proves something for the first time, thats a fact.

Theres a first for everything, they say.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im glad to hear that, and Im glad I could entertain you for a little bit.
> 
> Im not saying that video is 100% accurate, but its good to see both sides of an arguement before making a deduction or conclusion.


Totally agree. If I may ask, what sources did you use to learn about the fact that climate change is actually occurring?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

noham said:


> When I see aliens I try to befriend them then I have to realize they are me and how cool I am.


I hear you. I believe we are all aliens... compared to real aliens, lol.



> PS: True story dude. I don't think anybody else truly exists besides YOU.


Besides Me? You dont think anybody else truly exists besides WHO? Me?

We all exist, the only difference is that I believe Im the Life. I believe we all have Life because I am alive. But thats surely one of My delusions because of all the people that were alive before I was born. I just dont see how you guys could live without Me- Christ. Either way, we all exist and are going to die one day, thats another fact. Its how you live your life thats important, and hopefully there is life after death, like I believe in reincarnation.



> How can you know they are real?


I made a thread about My alien encounter, and I see you have posted there. Right now, you are the last poster there.

What can we really know anyways? We have to use our senses and our best judgment when making deductions. All of My senses led Me to believe that I saw something extraordinary, like nothing I have seen before or since. How does one ascertain if they did really see an alien or not? I can only assume I saw an alien because I dont even know if the military has complete invisibility technology.

Some things you have to assume and believe.



> More precisely, how do you know it's not "inside your head"?
> HOW????


Everything is in your head, or everything gets processed by your brain, all the senses.

The only options are as follows:

I was hallucinating.

I am lying.

Or Im telling the truth.

I dont believe I was hallucinating, Im certainly not lying, so the only option is that Im telling the truth to the best of My ability. I dont see any other options. 

As long as I believe Myself, Im not telling a lie, and its My truth.

~PEACE~


----------



## noham (Feb 19, 2014)

I was asking, how would you/ or anybody know what is real. And not just for aliens. I don't doubt what you've seen.
But, what if they were ghosts whom were disguised as aliens to cover their existence?



> *We all exist, the only difference is that I believe Im the Life. I believe we are have Life because I am alive.*


That is absolutely what I was impyling. -And from this comes that you agree with me on my questioning of existance out of our own self.
So when you say


> We all exist


, it translates to: "I all exist"


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> No. I'd rather not for several reasons. That's why it was a pm to begin with. Most people don't understand the questions, or the intent I had. Besides, you didn't reply back to me in PM.


Ill have to respond to your PM then. 

I was just hoping to make it public because those are some wonderful, honest questions that other people should know too. I will try and return the PM as soon as possible.



> I'm glad you are weening down from lithium. Melatonin is okay to take. Most people have sleep problems these days due to lack of melatonin, which is produced by the pineal gland. Of course taking melatonin can mess with your natural melatonin production.... but it's probably already messed up from other things. There are ways to increase natural production. And I have no clue what is in those injections. I was forced on "thorazine" for 90 days, which was hell.


Why were you "forced on thorazine"? No doctor can force you on any medications unless youre in a (mental) hospital, right?

Yeah, the melatonin helps, but My sleeping patterns are still skewed because I dont like to wake up early, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ill have to respond to your PM then.
> 
> I was just hoping to make it public because those are some wonderful, honest questions that other people should know too. I will try and return the PM as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


I got sent to the looney bin for a bit, and the court ordered me to rehab after that. I took the meds for about 4 weeks before acting like I was like in the movies and then flushing it. You're not the only one that's been in the mental hospital heheh. I've been twice. That first time was because of too many psychedelic drugs in a very short time frame. I wasn't sure where I was for the first 3 days, and thought I was in a russian death camp, so they drugged me good haha. It was actually a pretty cool place after I realized they werent going to kill me.

Those days are behind me. I could never learn things the easy way.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

fr3d12 said:


> There could be a whole planet somewhere inhabited by single cell amoebas or there could be a world populated by giant headed superbrains, either way I don't know.


I agree, there could be many planets with just single celled organisms, and there could be many planets with a plethera of intelligent life and not so intelligent, like earth.

I just dont know.



> I'm not saying you are mistaken when you say you see aliens but I'm sure you understand that until I see them I shall remain sceptical on how intelligent they are.


Being skeptical isnt a bad thing, its a good thing in many cases; its better then having "blind faith". There are always going to be things that people dont know, and you can assume things, believe things, or be skeptical. Im skeptical of many things, including aliens and their intentions for one.

I could be wrong, but I dont think any of us are going to see an alien. But if you come to Massachusetts, you can see the UFOs like I do, I just saw them less then 30 minutes ago. Even I dont think Ill see an alien AGAIN, but I could be wrong again as I dont dictate any aliens and what they do.



> I have not watched the vieo you posted but I will download it when my net connection picks up.
> I don't know what's causing the ice caps to melt but a solid guess is that the problem is man made.
> I am 10 years older than you and when I was 8 the weather was a lot milder than it is now, Summer was sunny and it snowed at Christmas etc
> Last year it was the end of May before the last frost left.
> Over here we have periodically had really bad storms but last week we had a hurricane and unprecendented flooding that began in December, there has not been a day without rain in 4-5 months, something is changing it and my point is that if the trend continues as it has been what kind of weather will our great grandkids experience.


Watch that video I linked (when your computer is working properly) if your interested in another side to the debate about global warming.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Totally agree. If I may ask, what sources did you use to learn about the fact that climate change is actually occurring?


I havent studied global warming much, I did watch that video in 2008 or 2009, though. And since Im a conspiracy theorist, I had the propensity to believe esoteric sources, besides the mainstream media. The mainstream media is owned by the elites with their biases agendas to disinform the public.

I dont believe all the conspiracy theories, but I believe most of the ones I link or play for you guys. Tyler, you know most of the conspiracy theories I believe in, a lot of them are in My signature, and you were posting in that thread about a year ago. 

If you think about history, there have been many ice ages and periods of (global) warming, thats a known fact. Whos to say we arent just experiencing another natural cycle?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

noham said:


> I was asking, how would you/ or anybody know what is real. And not just for aliens. I don't doubt what you've seen.
> But, what if they were ghosts whom were disguised as aliens to cover their existence?


You can only know by what your senses tell you, and even then, your senses can decieve you. How do you know if the facts are the facts, is what youre asking. Some facts are more intuitive and lucid then others. I guess you can only use your best judgment, and even then, you can still be wrong. 

I dont believe in ghosts. Beings from a different planet is more plausible because there are many, many planets in the universe and some of those planets contain intelligent life, unless earth is the only one.




> That is absolutely what I was impyling. -And from this comes that you agree with me on my questioning of existance out of our own self.


You all exist, you all KNOW that you exist. Its My Christ complex that leads Me to My belief that I am the Life. After I die, and before Im reincarnated at the next AGE, there will have to be people that build up My Kingdom for when I return. Also, I cant be born again unless I have parents to give birth to Me. 

What do you think will happen when YOU die? There will be naught for you, right? I believe there will be naught for Me, after I die too. But the question is this; will other people experience the naught? 



> So when you say , it translates to: "I all exist"


Its funny you say this because a lot of people on RIU used to call Me "We", because I used to blog under the names "We Tarded", then "We Love 1".

They used to call Me "We".

I believe Im connected to everything, in a spiritual and physical way. I could be omnipresent for all I know; you guys will find out AFTER I die whether Im omnipresent or not. 

But this is getting too profound.

We all exist in our little worlds but we are all connected in some way. I sure hope Im not the End of people and the universe, because I expect to come back at the next AGE with all of you guys,

~PEACE~


----------



## ULEN (Feb 19, 2014)

Time out. I paused my reading to ask you readers. Am I the only pot head in this forum that has experienced a kundalini awakening from smoking massive amounts of fire? I doubt my greenthumb is better than yours. So what gives? Tolerance too high? Or maybe you just smoke to keep the wheels turning. No bueno.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What can we really know anyways? We have to use our senses and our best judgment when making deductions. All of My senses led Me to believe that I saw something extraordinary, like nothing I have seen before or since. How does one ascertain if they did really see an alien or not? I can only assume I saw an alien because I dont even know if the military has complete invisibility technology.


No, you could be intellectually honest and admit you do not know what you saw, if you saw anything real at all. You are only able to think of two options, military or alien. If we're going to be that absurd, why not include corporations? They could be developing invisibility technology to spy on each other and their customers? Perhaps it was a regional supervisor from PornHub wanting to see who is breaking all viewing records in your area, and they simply followed your IP address. There are other groups who have an incentive and the resources to develop such technology, but your dull mind could only think of two (False Dichotomy, you know that fallacy). You jump to the least likely explanation, aliens, and that's stupid...


> Some things you have to assume and believe.


True, but not these things. A helpful tool in this regard is Occam's Razor which basically states that all things being equal, the explanation that makes the fewest assumptions is probably the correct one. It's also okay not to form a belief or make an assumption without sufficient evidence. It can be unsettling, but it's honest...





> Everything is in your head, or everything gets processed by your brain, all the senses.
> 
> The only options are as follows:
> 
> ...


You thought of three possibilities, that's not bad. Another is that it is a false memory, our minds create them regularly for a variety of reasons. You don't believe you were hallucinating, but you certainly could have been. You probably wouldn't believe that it is a false memory, either, but certainly could be. Objectively, these possibilities are more likely than either aliens or the military, so most people will reasonably use the razor and assume one of these are true pending evidence to the contrary...



> As long as I believe Myself, Im not telling a lie, and its My truth.
> 
> ~PEACE~


They may not be lies, but they could be completely false. A lie is intentional misinformation, but one can spew misinformation unknowingly. Either way, the information is not true...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I got sent to the looney bin for a bit, and the court ordered me to rehab after that. I took the meds for about 4 weeks before acting like I was like in the movies and then flushing it.


I can relate, after the first two mentals hospitals I went to, I threw away the meds too because I didnt want to get addicted to pharmaceutical drugs. Then I was sent to prison for 2 months for fighting with My dad (I wasnt convicted of any crime), and then I was sent to a state hospital for 5 months. After that, I figured I should take the meds or get withdrawals. Ive been taking meds since like 2009, for the most part.



> You're not the only one that's been in the mental hospital heheh. I've been twice. That first time was because of too many psychedelic drugs in a very short time frame. I wasn't sure where I was for the first 3 days, and thought I was in a russian death camp, so they drugged me good haha. It was actually a pretty cool place after I realized they werent going to kill me.
> 
> Those days are behind me. I could never learn things the easy way.


It seems like you were tripping before and after the psychedelic drugs, like in the mental hospital too.

I was a big conspiracy theorist when I went to My first mental hospital, I thought for sure, if they found out what I was posting on the internet, they would lock Me up for good and throw away the key, lol.

And the second mental hospital I went to, I didnt sign in so they took Me to court and had printed out what I was saying on RIU, in court. I was commited for about a month that time, but the point is that they printed out My text messages or blogs from RIU. Whatever.

But yeah, the first few times being locked up in a mental hospital can be a scary ordeal.

I hear you brother, its all good.

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 20, 2014)

What makes the bible holy as the title suggest


----------



## charface (Feb 20, 2014)

Where are you gonna get a million monkeys? 
what makes you think they will share
a typewriter? 
News flash we can just photo copy
hamlet for pennies on the dollar.
New plan


----------



## noham (Feb 20, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> We all exist in our little worlds but we are all connected in some way. I sure hope Im not the End of people and the universe, because I expect to come back at the next AGE with all of you guys,
> 
> ~PEACE~


We are all connected because whatever you see or know everything is just in your brain. You can truly not feel or see anything that isn't you. Thats why you can love somebody until you truly get to know him/her.
You know, I've dreamed of you tonight. Somebody asked me to tell about my true self, - and I knew in my dream what were we (you, mostly ) talking about yesterday,- and I explained to the person that I am you. Then I saw your face and your forum name, and I felt the "spiritual" connection between us, which is, to say the least, nothing mystical at all... It has a look, like what superman sees when he explains he sees how everything is connected. (It's pretty much like: heres you and then "another you" and a line between, which you can read "data" from.)


----------



## noham (Feb 20, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I was a big conspiracy theorist when I went to My first mental hospital, I thought for sure, if they found out what I was posting on the internet, they would lock Me up for good and throw away the key, lol.
> 
> ~PEACE~


It isn't a false feeling of insecurity. It is quite true, that if "some" people had the ability, they would just remove you only because of who you are. The nazis didn't care about jews' personality just for the same reason.
There are people who are born to be the nemesis of each other, and people like you and some dark looking dude are just that. Even if you don't know it, the other guy might be doing the exact opposite as you somewhere else.
I guess that's what the balance of good and evil means, which I still don't quite understand.

As sad as I have to say, evil must be within all of us. It can not exist without us, and that means we can not blame Satan for that. (Which is a shame lol)

PS: Everything that happens to you, is from you. If you could control it, you'd be God I think, but for that we all must die.
If there were 2 person alive, they, as an individual would be half as strong as God.
God lives in us, because we all are a little part of him, but he doesn't exist anymore as he did before the creation of humankind.
He's like a big lego figure and we are all the parts made disassembled. = God is good and evil.


And now tell me, WHY do people worship somebody else, when they are the creator themselves.
Christians and all who worship a God other than themselves, are already dead.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 20, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I got sent to the looney bin for a bit.


Skuxx, I sent you that PM, buddy.

I had to edit it though, to keep it under 5,000 characters.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 20, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> No, you could be intellectually honest and admit you do not know what you saw, if you saw anything real at all. You are only able to think of two options, military or alien. If we're going to be that absurd, why not include corporations? They could be developing invisibility technology to spy on each other and their customers? Perhaps it was a regional supervisor from PornHub wanting to see who is breaking all viewing records in your area, and they simply followed your IP address. There are other groups who have an incentive and the resources to develop such technology, but your dull mind could only think of two (False Dichotomy, you know that fallacy). You jump to the least likely explanation, aliens, and that's stupid...
> 
> 
> True, but not these things. A helpful tool in this regard is Occam's Razor which basically states that all things being equal, the explanation that makes the fewest assumptions is probably the correct one. It's also okay not to form a belief or make an assumption without sufficient evidence. It can be unsettling, but it's honest...
> ...


The thing about this is that you really dont know what I saw or have seen.

I admit, currently, the chances of someone seeing an alien is naught. I believe I saw an alien because I cant explain it any other way. If Im being honest with Myself, I would say, "I saw a being that I assume was totally invisible at first and then appeared. It then became translucent, so I could see it, and looked like a greyish circle maybe 3 feet in diameter. It then opened up holes so light could pass through and put on a show. After that was over, I could see a translucent being. I assume the being was short from My best judgment. The being appeared to be on My neighbors roof. I saw it move around too. I stopped watching because it got dark outside. I see UFOs almost every day, and I assume and believe there are aliens in the UFOs. I also believe the being I saw came out of a UFO, and I assume and believe the being I saw was an alien. TO ME, IT WAS AN ALIEN, OR ALIEN-LIKE AT THE VERY LEAST."

And thats the Truth.

Whats the big deal to you, Tyler, if I saw an alien or not?

Are you afraid of aliens?

Or you think Im lying about My alien encounter? Or a false memory, or a hallucination? What about all the UFOs that Im claiming to see? Whats in the UFOs?

I can only think of three possibilities thats in the UFOs I see: its either people, aliens, or no one- AKA drones.

If indeed there are aliens in the UFOs I see, why is it so hard to think that maybe I really did see whats piloting the UFOs?

Either way, its just speculation.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 20, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I havent studied global warming much, I did watch that video in 2008 or 2009, though. And since Im a conspiracy theorist, I had the propensity to believe esoteric sources, besides the mainstream media. The mainstream media is owned by the elites with their biases agendas to disinform the public.
> 
> I dont believe all the conspiracy theories, but I believe most of the ones I link or play for you guys. Tyler, you know most of the conspiracy theories I believe in, a lot of them are in My signature, and you were posting in that thread about a year ago.
> 
> ...


Many cycles have happened. We haven't seen levels of CO2 this high in 150,000,000 years. Considering the last ice age ended about 12,000-15,000 years ago..... do you see where I'm going with this?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 20, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The thing about this is that you really dont know what I saw or have seen.
> 
> I admit, currently, the chances of someone seeing an alien is naught. I believe I saw an alien because I cant explain it any other way. If Im being honest with Myself, I would say, "I saw a being that I assume was totally invisible at first and then appeared. It then became translucent, so I could see it, and looked like a greyish circle maybe 3 feet in diameter. It then opened up holes so light could pass through and put on a show. After that was over, I could see a translucent being. I assume the being was short from My best judgment. The being appeared to be on My neighbors roof. I saw it move around too. I stopped watching because it got dark outside. I see UFOs almost every day, and I assume and believe there are aliens in the UFOs. I also believe the being I saw came out of a UFO, and I assume and believe the being I saw was an alien. TO ME, IT WAS AN ALIEN, OR ALIEN-LIKE AT THE VERY LEAST."
> 
> ...


Nevaeh.... It's more likely that you saw a midget fucking a KFC bucket while slapping his ass with a spatula and singing "I'm too sexy". 

Know why? 

Because those things actually exist.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The thing about this is that you really dont know what I saw or have seen.


Nope, only what you post...



> I admit, currently, the chances of someone seeing an alien is naught.


If there's no chance anyone's seen an alien, that would have to mean you didn't, either...


> I believe I saw an alien because I cant explain it any other way.


Just because_ you_ can't explain it any other way does not mean it cannot be explained another way. This is the Argument from Ignorance, a popular logical fallacy and your personal favorite... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_ignorance



> If Im being honest with Myself, I would say, "I saw a being that I assume was totally invisible at first and then appeared. It then became translucent, so I could see it, and looked like a greyish circle maybe 3 feet in diameter. It then opened up holes so light could pass through and put on a show. After that was over, I could see a translucent being. I assume the being was short from My best judgment. The being appeared to be on My neighbors roof. I saw it move around too. I stopped watching because it got dark outside. I see UFOs almost every day, and I assume and believe there are aliens in the UFOs. I also believe the being I saw came out of a UFO, and I assume and believe the being I saw was an alien. TO ME, IT WAS AN ALIEN, OR ALIEN-LIKE AT THE VERY LEAST."
> 
> And thats the Truth.
> 
> Whats the big deal to you, Tyler, if I saw an alien or not?


Are you serious??? Someone sees an actual alien life form, and you don't understand what the big deal would be? That would be the single most earth-shattering event in our history, what's wrong with you?



> Are you afraid of aliens?


How could I be? There's no evidence a human has ever encountered one....



> Or you think Im lying about My alien encounter?


Quite possibly...



> Or a false memory, or a hallucination?


This seems the most probable scenario...



> What about all the UFOs that Im claiming to see?


They're objects in the sky that you cannot identify...



> Whats in the UFOs?


If you are actually seeing objects flying around, neither you nor I know what they are much less what may be inside of them. Guessing is fun, but it doesn't get us any closer to the actual answer...



> I can only think of three possibilities thats in the UFOs I see: its either people, aliens, or no one- AKA drones.


Again, you are not very creative, so it's no surprise that you can only think of these possibilities. It's that argument from ignorance again. You are assuming that you are actually seeing flying objects instead of an optical illusion commonly brought on by long star gazing, you are assuming these objects are created by intelligent ET life. These are far fetched assumptions brought about by poor critical thinking marked by a constant use of logical fallacies. Try to rid yourself of your most frequently used logical fallacies, they obscure getting to the truth. 



> If indeed there are aliens in the UFOs I see, why is it so hard to think that maybe I really did see whats piloting the UFOs?


If you are identifying them as alien spacecraft, they are no longer UFOs (UNIDENTIFIED flying objects) and become alien spacecraft. There is absolutely no reason to think you see alien spacecraft or their pilots. You could make up reasons, but that would be dishonest...



> Either way, its just speculation.


Yes, it's just speculation. Remember to post that you think you see objects in the sky, and that you are taking a giant, stupid leap to assume they are piloted by advanced ET life. To say you see alien spacecraft when you have no idea what you're seeing is dishonest...


----------



## noham (Feb 21, 2014)

Dude, are you his psychologist or something? 
You totally sound like you've been assigned to follow Mr. Navaeh and tell him how stupid he is lol. no offense but that made me laugh


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 21, 2014)

It's more so about showing how a lack of critical thinking faculties leads to false beliefs. 

Nevaeh can't accept the fact that what he thinks he saw was more likely something of terrestrial origins. So, for the other people that *do *have the critical thinking faculties required to come to the proper conclusions, but might not have ever heard the logical side of the argument, these explanations (and the pointing out of the logical inconsistencies/fallacies Nevaeh is making) are aimed at preventing other people from following down Nevaeh's path of willful ignorance and intellectual dishonesty.

Nevaeh is, to my perception, un-salvageable.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 21, 2014)

noham said:


> We are all connected because whatever you see or know everything is just in your brain. You can truly not feel or see anything that isn't you. Thats why you can love somebody until you truly get to know him/her.
> You know, I've dreamed of you tonight. Somebody asked me to tell about my true self, - and I knew in my dream what were we (you, mostly ) talking about yesterday,- and I explained to the person that I am you. Then I saw your face and your forum name, and I felt the "spiritual" connection between us, which is, to say the least, nothing mystical at all... It has a look, like what superman sees when he explains he sees how everything is connected. (It's pretty much like: heres you and then "another you" and a line between, which you can read "data" from.)


You can literally look at Me and hear My voice, so you can KNOW Who youre talking to.

I have like 6 youtube videos that I sometimes link to the people on RIU, so they can see Me and hear My voice, so they can KNOW Who they are talking to, instead of just text on a screen. Its like Me saying "hi" in a more personal way, compared to just text on a screen.

You can get to My youtube videos simply by clicking on My username "Nevaeh420", at the top left of My post. Read both links in My signature, watch the videos of Me, also the videos I posted, and learn My beliefs and prophecy. You seem like a person that would be interested in it, its a profound message.

If you want, I can link the videos of Myself to this thread, but if you go to My signature, you can see what I believe and much more.

EDIT- Im glad you dreamed of Me last night, I hope it wasnt a sexual dream if youre a guy, lol. I would like to show you the future while youre awake; just check out My signature. I am you, and you are Me, in a cosmic sense. What we can do via the internet is touch each others eyes and brain, by reading each other. We are connected via our eyes and brain now, whenever we read each other.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2014)

noham said:


> Dude, are you his psychologist or something?
> You totally sound like you've been assigned to follow Mr. Navaeh and tell him how stupid he is lol. no offense but that made me laugh


It is one of my new hobbies  BB is right, at this point I'm posting on the side of logic and reason for other members who witness the exchange. If teams of mental professionals haven't had success with George, I don't see me having much effect. But, he does continue to engage and question, so there is a tiny glimmer of hope that all is not lost with him. Either way, it's better than TV...


----------



## noham (Feb 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> EDIT- Im glad you dreamed of Me last night, I hope it wasnt a sexual dream if youre a guy, lol. I would like to show you the future while youre awake; just check out My signature. I am you, and you are Me, in a cosmic sense. What we can do via the internet is touch each others eyes and brain, by reading each other. We are connected via our eyes and brain now, whenever we read each other.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Dude I told you what my dream was lol
But you should know I don't quite stay in contact if I ever make one... Dream with other man too, you know


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 21, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Many cycles have happened. We haven't seen levels of CO2 this high in 150,000,000 years. Considering the last ice age ended about 12,000-15,000 years ago..... do you see where I'm going with this?


More CO2 means more and bigger plants.

More plants means more food and oxygen too.

The plants SHOULD stabilize the CO2 levels, at least in theory. 

Its better to have a little extra CO2, compared to not enough, in My opinion.

The plants "breath" CO2, and "exhale" oxygen. Animals breath oxygen, and exhale CO2, its a beautiful cycle; designed by nature or God.

~PEACE~


----------



## noham (Feb 21, 2014)

The CO2 may have risen because there are less and less plants on earth? Who knew what the earth looked like in the past.
Maybe it was the Biblical Eden with a hell of a lot of green.
...and with humanking driven out of Eden, it become like this, not them moving out, but Eden being a state of earth.


Not being dumb is my most important daily routine.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 21, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nevaeh.... It's more likely that you saw a midget fucking a KFC bucket while slapping his ass with a spatula and singing "I'm too sexy".
> 
> Know why?
> 
> Because those things actually exist.


But, with all of the planets, stars, and galaxies out there, there is no chance for any aliens to exist?

You would have to be very ignorant to believe humans are the most intelligent life form in the universe, if you truly understand the vastness of our universe, and the probability that life has.

The next question should be, if intelligent life does exist in the universe, what are the chances that they would visit earth? I dont think any human knows what kind of technology all the alien species have, so that would be impossible for any human to answer. But, in My opinion, the chances of aliens visiting earth is 100%, if I did indeed see an alien, and if I do see alien space craft in My skies everyday that its not too cloudy.

The next question should be whether Im a credible witness or not? Besides My Christ complex, have you read anything delusional or not real from Me? Why am I not a credible witness? What do I talk about thats so crazy, besides My Christ complex? And for the record, no one can prove or disprove My Christ complex, you can only have your OPINION about Me.

Some things you have to see to believe, I understand why you guys wouldnt believe Me; after all, Im just some crazy guy on the internet. The difference between Me and you is that I have seen and I believe. You all can remain skeptical, I have the onus, that I apparently cant prove because I dont have any videos of the alien I saw or the UFOs. You tell your truth, I will tell My Truth.

You may never believe Me, and that fine, I believe Myself. I guarantee if you saw what I have seen, you would say that I didnt tell one lie.

Come to Massachusetts to see the UFOs, I invite and welcome you. The UFOs are demonstrable, the alien I saw was only a one time thing.

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> More CO2 means more and bigger plants.
> 
> More plants means more food and oxygen too.
> 
> ...


If you think that is good you should see the cycle of drought and famine that God puts in the hands of his creations.... Just pure beauty in all its glory..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 21, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Nope, only what you post...


Exactly. You can only make your critical deductions based off what I say. You know Im being honest and havent lied about anything, or at least you should know this. You havent caught Me lying. The thing about you, Tyler, is that you try and debunk almost everything I say.



> If there's no chance anyone's seen an alien, that would have to mean you didn't, either...


The chances of seeing an alien might be naught, but the fact is that Im CLAIMING to have seen an alien. Believe Me or not. It makes no difference to Me if YOU believe I saw an alien or not; the fact is that either I saw an alien or I didnt, this is the only dichotomy possible. Its the eye witnesses (or Me) testimony verses an opinion of someone (you) hearing the eye witnesses testimony. Should the readers believe the eye witnesses testimony or someone that heard the eye witnesses testimony?




> Just because_ you_ can't explain it any other way does not mean it cannot be explained another way. This is the Argument from Ignorance, a popular logical fallacy and your personal favorite... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_ignorance


I still believe Im right.



> Are you serious??? Someone sees an actual alien life form, and you don't understand what the big deal would be? That would be the single most earth-shattering event in our history, what's wrong with you?


Believe Me or not, Im claiming to have seen an alien. Your beliefs dont change the fact that I either saw an alien or I didnt. Either way, it is a fact that Im claiming to have seen an alien, thats a fact. There is no way to time travel into the past to ascertain whether I saw an alien or not, you can only read (and watch My youtube video) My eye witness testimony.

Its possible that other people have seen real aliens, I doubt Im the only One. Its also possible that the government might be working with the aliens and see them every day. Its possible anyways. I highly doubt Im the only One that has ever seen an alien.




> How could I be? There's no evidence a human has ever encountered one....


My testimony is a form of evidence, it might not be enough for the scientists and the skeptics, but its still a fact that Im claiming to have seen an alien in August of 2012, regardless how YOU would explain it. But in court, eye witness testimony is sometimes the best form of evidence that the judge can get.



> Quite possibly...


Can you quote Me one time that I told an INTENTIONAL lie?



> This seems the most probable scenario...


 You cant prove ONE time I have hallucinated (besides when I tripped on salvia). And for the record, I dont have false memories, if anything, I just forget it all together. Unless you can prove I have false memories?



> They're objects in the sky that you cannot identify...


I invite you to come to Massachusetts, and look at the UFOs yourself and tell Me if I didnt describe them right, or I decieved anyone in any way.

The UFOs are demonstrable, I have been seeing them for over 5 months now,



> If you are actually seeing objects flying around, neither you nor I know what they are much less what may be inside of them. Guessing is fun, but it doesn't get us any closer to the actual answer...


You can either assume the UFOs are people, alien, or drones. But if they are drones, either people or aliens made them.



> Again, you are not very creative, so it's no surprise that you can only think of these possibilities. It's that argument from ignorance again. You are assuming that you are actually seeing flying objects instead of an optical illusion commonly brought on by long star gazing, you are assuming these objects are created by intelligent ET life. These are far fetched assumptions brought about by poor critical thinking marked by a constant use of logical fallacies. Try to rid yourself of your most frequently used logical fallacies, they obscure getting to the truth.


Come to Massachusetts and see the UFOs for yourself... until then, youre just making the assumption that Im seeing an optical illusion, or whatever.



> If you are identifying them as alien spacecraft, they are no longer UFOs (UNIDENTIFIED flying objects) and become alien spacecraft. There is absolutely no reason to think you see alien spacecraft or their pilots. You could make up reasons, but that would be dishonest...


You honestly dont get it, have you not read My testimony? But thats right, you dont believe a word I have to say.



> Yes, it's just speculation. Remember to post that you think you see objects in the sky, and that you are taking a giant, stupid leap to assume they are piloted by advanced ET life. To say you see alien spacecraft when you have no idea what you're seeing is dishonest...


To think YOU know what I AM seeing is dishonest and quite ignorant in fact. You have made youre assumptions based on what I, the witness, have said. I am basing My assumptions on what I PERSONALLY have seen. 

You cant see the alien I saw (and I doubt I will ever see an alien again too), but you CAN see the UFOs I see, they are demonstrable. 

Dont tell Me Im being dishonest when I havent lied.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> But, with all of the planets, stars, and galaxies out there, there is no chance for any aliens to exist?


I didn't say that.



> You would have to be very ignorant to believe humans are the most intelligent life form in the universe, if you truly understand the vastness of our universe, and the probability that life has.


Saying life elsewhere in the universe is possible is one thing, saying it spies on you from your neighbours house is another. 



> The next question should be, if intelligent life does exist in the universe, what are the chances that they would visit earth?


Not very likely. There are trillions of planets in just our galaxy alone. I don't think you understand the number 100 trillion, and just how much that is. 



> I dont think any human knows what kind of technology all the alien species have, so that would be impossible for any human to answer. But, in My opinion, the chances of aliens visiting earth is 100%, if I did indeed see an alien, and if I do see alien space craft in My skies everyday that its not too cloudy.


We know what your opinion is, we're just telling you your most likely wrong, and why you're most likely wrong.



> The next question should be whether Im a credible witness or not? Besides My Christ complex, have you read anything delusional or not real from Me? Why am I not a credible witness? What do I talk about thats so crazy, besides My Christ complex? And for the record, no one can prove or disprove My Christ complex, you can only have your OPINION about Me.


Let's see; you've been in and our of mental hospitals and prison, and you make mistakes in logic that children make. 



> Some things you have to see to believe, I understand why you guys wouldnt believe Me; after all, Im just some crazy guy on the internet. The difference between Me and you is that I have seen and I believe. You all can remain skeptical, I have the onus, that I apparently cant prove because I dont have any videos of the alien I saw or the UFOs. You tell your truth, I will tell My Truth.


The difference between you and I is that even if I did see what I thought was an alien in a translucent space suit spying on me from my neighbours house, I would attempt to explain what I saw by rational means, using the most likely explanation as my answer. You, on the other hand, just jump to conclusions and call it fact, when it's just intellectual dishonesty. 



> You may never believe Me, and that fine, I believe Myself. I guarantee if you saw what I have seen, you would say that I didnt tell one lie.


I'm sure If I had the same delusion as you, I'd probably think it wasn't e delusion either.



> Come to Massachusetts to see the UFOs, I invite and welcome you. The UFOs are demonstrable, the alien I saw was only a one time thing.
> 
> ~PEACE~


UFO's are by definition, unidentified, and do not, for an alien, make.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Exactly. You can only make your critical deductions based off what I say. You know Im being honest and havent lied about anything, or at least you should know this.


Honestly, George, I think you lie to yourself constantly: instead of keeping with the admission that you don't know the specifics of something, you make them up for various reasons. You convince yourself of the least likely answer by using logical fallacies, partly because you are too lazy to look at the links I posted and familiarize yourself with them. Once you convince yourself via a faulty thinking process you then believe your own errors, so what you say isn't technically lies. What you say is still erroneous, though, because it didn't happen in reality. There is no your truth and my truth, there is objective reality, and what we believe either corresponds with the happenings of objective reality or they do not...



> You havent caught Me lying. The thing about you, Tyler, is that you try and debunk almost everything I say.


Most of what I read from you is wrong, so it's not hard to show you where I see the many errors. Sometimes you post really lucid, insightful things and I'm quick to point out when I witness that. It would be nice if those posts became the majority, though...



> The chances of seeing an alien might be naught, but the fact is that Im CLAIMING to have seen an alien.


So to clarify, there's zero (naught) chance you saw an alien but you are claiming to have seen one, anyway. Got it. Thanks for making my point for me...



> Believe Me or not. It makes no difference to Me if YOU believe I saw an alien or not; the fact is that either I saw an alien or I didnt, this is the only dichotomy possible.


Right...




> Its the eye witnesses (or Me) testimony verses an opinion of someone (you) hearing the eye witnesses testimony. Should the readers believe the eye witnesses testimony or someone that heard the eye witnesses testimony?


In this case, I'd urge members to choose the latter. Taking into consideration your beliefs (that you're christ, see aliens, multiple hospitaliztions, etc..) and rants, I think a jury would have to take your testimony on anything with a shaker of salt. Eye witness testimony is infamously unreliable, although it usually holds weight with juries. Much of the time, when police ask ten eye witnesses exactly what they saw after a crime occurred, they will get ten very different testimonies. This is because there are many factors in memory in human consciousness. Anxiety, stress, weapon (or other) focus, etc.. Many people assume that our memories work much like a video recorder, and that our brains store info similarly, and can be recalled simalarly. This isn't the case, the brain needs to reconstruct the memory from different locations and piece it back together to attempt to get the gist or meaning of what they saw. This is basic cognitive science and it is fascinating. But sometimes, lacking more concrete evidence like dna or hard copy evidence, eye witness is the best we can do, given the source is credible and of sound mind...




> I still believe Im right.


No doubt...


> Believe Me or not, Im claiming to have seen an alien.


I choose not...



> Your beliefs dont change the fact that I either saw an alien or I didnt.


Neither do yours...



> Either way, it is a fact that Im claiming to have seen an alien, thats a fact.


Still got it...



> There is no way to time travel into the past to ascertain whether I saw an alien or not, you can only read (and watch My youtube video) My eye witness testimony.


Been there, done that. I am less convinced after seeing the testimony...



> Its possible that other people have seen real aliens, I doubt Im the only One.


I don't think you're the only one, either...



> Its also possible that the government might be working with the aliens and see them every day. Its possible anyways. I highly doubt Im the only One that has ever seen an alien.


It is also possible that they are working with dragons and werewolves, but I doubt that, too. I'm such a doubter...


> My testimony is a form of evidence


No, it isn't...



> it might not be enough for the scientists and the skeptics, but its still a fact that Im claiming to have seen an alien in August of 2012, regardless how YOU would explain it.


I understand. But that isn't honest or true...


> But in court, eye witness testimony is sometimes the best form of evidence that the judge can get.


Yes, it's unfortunate when it has to come to that...



> Can you quote Me one time that I told an INTENTIONAL lie?


Sure - https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/794678-i-saw-spiritual-alien-now.html - Post #38 when mudminer pointed out your dishonesty, and your subsequent admission. I love written forums...


> You cant prove ONE time I have hallucinated (besides when I tripped on salvia).


You can't prove you haven't...


> And for the record, I dont have false memories


LOL! How would you know?


> if anything, I just forget it all together. Unless you can prove I have false memories?


It is very common. It would be difficult to find someone who didn't have _any_. It's just the way the mind works sometimes...


> I invite you to come to Massachusetts, and look at the UFOs yourself and tell Me if I didnt describe them right, or I decieved anyone in any way.


Here's a more realistic solution, George: why not put on your big boy pants and ask mommy for a $100 loan. That way you could purchase a video camera and post YT links for us here...



> The UFOs are demonstrable, I have been seeing them for over 5 months now,


Strange then that you haven't demonstrated it once in all that time...




> You can either assume the UFOs are people, alien, or drones.


One can assume that, but that wouldn't get them any closer to the truth of the matter...



> But if they are drones, either people or aliens made them.


Or Smurfs. Smurfs are supposed to be good at making things...



> Come to Massachusetts and see the UFOs for yourself... until then, youre just making the assumption that Im seeing an optical illusion, or whatever.


The loan from mom and camera idea is better...



> You honestly dont get it, have you not read My testimony? But thats right, you dont believe a word I have to say. To think YOU know what I AM seeing is dishonest and quite ignorant in fact.


I've stated several times that neither you, nor I, know what you are seeing. I am merely pointed out more likely explanations than yours. You really like those strawmen...



> You have made youre assumptions based on what I, the witness, have said. I am basing My assumptions on what I PERSONALLY have seen.


Or think you have seen...


> You cant see the alien I saw (and I doubt I will ever see an alien again too), but you CAN see the UFOs I see, they are demonstrable.


Get that camera, George. Then we'll see who's full of shit...


> Dont tell Me Im being dishonest when I havent lied.


But you have, see link above...


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 21, 2014)

^ He said that there would be no point in video recording them, because they would appear as stars.

Lol @ your new sig


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> ^ He said that there would be no point in video recording them, because they would appear as stars.


I wonder why that is? 




> Lol @ your new sig


He makes it SO easy


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 22, 2014)

noham said:


> Dude, are you his psychologist or something?
> You totally sound like you've been assigned to follow Mr. Navaeh and tell him how stupid he is lol. no offense but that made me laugh


Beef and especially, Tyler, love to tell Me Im erroneous all the time, even when its subjective material we are talking about.

They basically tell Me how "stupid" I am on a daily basis. 

Either way, I like Beef and Tyler; I talk to them enough to consider them My online friends. I think they are just saying what they believe, from an Atheists perspective. I speak from a perspective with a Christ complex, our views are innately going to clash.

~PEACE~


----------



## noham (Feb 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Beef and especially, Tyler, love to tell Me Im erroneous all the time, even when its subjective material we are talking about.
> 
> They basically tell Me how "stupid" I am on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Life must be tough for you. So is for everyone who sees a glimpse of truth.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 22, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> It's more so about showing how a lack of critical thinking faculties leads to false beliefs.
> 
> Nevaeh can't accept the fact that what he thinks he saw was more likely something of terrestrial origins. So, for the other people that *do *have the critical thinking faculties required to come to the proper conclusions, but might not have ever heard the logical side of the argument, these explanations (and the pointing out of the logical inconsistencies/fallacies Nevaeh is making) are aimed at preventing other people from following down Nevaeh's path of willful ignorance and intellectual dishonesty.
> 
> Nevaeh is, to my perception, un-salvageable.


The thing is this: what if Im right? What if I did see an ACTUAL REAL ALIEN? and what if I really am Christ? and what if I do see UFOs? and what if My prophecies are going to be fulfilled? and what if I havent told one lie?

But, YOU dont believe in these things, so you are going to use your faculities to refute, rebuttal, and TRY and prove Me wrong because YOU dont believe these things.

P.S. If you want to talk about aliens with Me, go to My thread about aliens.

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The thing is this: what if Im right? What if I did see an ACTUAL REAL ALIEN? and what if I really am Christ? and what if I do see UFOs? and what if My prophecies are going to be fulfilled? and what if I havent told one lie?
> 
> But, YOU dont believe in these things, so you are going to use your faculities to refute, rebuttal, and TRY and prove Me wrong because YOU dont believe these things.
> 
> ...


Paging Moulder and Scully,


Agents Moulder and Scully please report to the front desk


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 22, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> It is one of my new hobbies  BB is right, at this point I'm posting on the side of logic and reason for other members who witness the exchange. If teams of mental professionals haven't had success with George, I don't see me having much effect. But, he does continue to engage and question, so there is a tiny glimmer of hope that all is not lost with him. Either way, it's better than TV...


Thats one of the reasons why I blog, because its better then watching TV or just being bored.

Last time I went to the mental hospital, the doctor took Me off of two medications, even though I told him about the alien I saw, the UFOs I see, and My Christ complex. Pretty soon, the only pill I will be taking is a sleeping pill- melatonin; but I do get an antipsychotic injection too every 3 weeks... but that it.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 22, 2014)

noham said:


> The CO2 may have risen because there are less and less plants on earth? Who knew what the earth looked like in the past.
> Maybe it was the Biblical Eden with a hell of a lot of green.
> ...and with humanking driven out of Eden, it become like this, not them moving out, but Eden being a state of earth.
> 
> ...


I think in the Jurassic period the co2 levels were higher and everything was tropical. Whats wrong with everything being tropical?

Dont quote Me on this because Im not sure.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 22, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> I didn't say that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The difference between Me and you is that you believe the aliens have NOT visited the earth out of your ignorant biased opinion, because you havent seen proof for the contrary.

I, on the other hand, believe aliens HAVE and DO visit earth from My personal experience; if I did indeed see an alien and the UFOs I see are extraterrestrial.

Most likely, I wouldnt believe aliens visit the earth either if I wasnt an eye witness. I would also, probably, be skeptical of even UFOs if I never saw them in person. The only logical thing to do is be skeptical of uncertain things without sufficient proof or evidence.

I dont blame you guys for not believing Me; chances are, I wouldnt believe Me either if I didnt actually see for Myself. Words can only describe so much, sometimes seeing is believing.

P.S. If you want to talk about My alien encounter, go to My thread about aliens.

~PEACE~


----------



## noham (Feb 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> ~PEACE~


If I were you I would totally try to mind control them. They MUST be suceptible lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The thing is this: what if Im right? What if I did see an ACTUAL REAL ALIEN? and what if I really am Christ? and what if I do see UFOs? and what if My prophecies are going to be fulfilled?


What if any or the crazy shit people claim to have experienced is true? Werewolves, dragons, gnomes and fairies, Bigfoot, vampires, and gremlins? You probably don't believe in a lot of those things (I hope), why don't you? Because there is no empirical evidence for any of it. Same with your shit...



> and what if I havent told one lie?


Well, we know that's not true...



> But, YOU dont believe in these things, so you are going to use your faculities to refute, rebuttal, and TRY and prove Me wrong because YOU dont believe these things.


It's not about belief, it's about evidence and logic. We're not coming at you as atheists, we're wearing the skeptic's hat. We are using critical thinking to discern fact from fiction, and the complete lack of evidence and logic for your claims is why a rational person would not believe your stories...




Nevaeh420 said:


> Beef and especially, Tyler, love to tell Me Im erroneous all the time, even when its subjective material we are talking about.


That is another lie, that's two now. If the subject is of a subjective nature, I don't come at you. I actually post things like, 'Cool beliefs' because you are stating something subjective, i.e. what you believe. It's only when you posit your BS as facts/reality that we step in, because then you are stepping into the realm of objective reality and bullshit don't fly there...



> They basically tell Me how "stupid" I am on a daily basis.


Stupid is as stupid posts...



> Either way, I like Beef and Tyler; I talk to them enough to consider them My online friends. I think they are just saying what they believe, from an Atheists perspective. I speak from a perspective with a Christ complex, our views are innately going to clash.


It isn't an atheist perspective, it's a skeptics perspective utilizing critical thinking. Not all atheists are skeptics or have developed their critical thinking skills...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The difference between Me and you is that you believe the aliens have NOT visited the earth out of your ignorant biased opinion, because you havent seen proof for the contrary.


Neither have you. It is your opinion that is ignorant and biased, you are the one with the agenda, desperate need to feel special without accomplishment, elementary school education (on your best days), and incredibly faulty thinking process...



> I, on the other hand, believe aliens HAVE and DO visit earth from My personal experience; if I did indeed see an alien and the UFOs I see are extraterrestrial.


That's your belief, we're speaking about reality...



> Most likely, I wouldnt believe aliens visit the earth either if I wasnt an eye witness. I would also, probably, be skeptical of even UFOs if I never saw them in person. The only logical thing to do is be skeptical of uncertain things without sufficient proof or evidence.


First his opinion is ignorant and biased, and now the only logical thing is to be skeptical? I'm getting dizzy...



> I dont blame you guys for not believing Me; chances are, I wouldnt believe Me either if I didnt actually see for Myself. Words can only describe so much, sometimes seeing is believing.


And sometimes some believe regardless of what they see...



> P.S. If you want to talk about My alien encounter, go to My thread about aliens.


He doesn't. And please, if you mean alien spacecraft, SAY THAT. Stop calling them UFOs if you've identified them. Show us you can learn something as simply as this differentiation. It's the failure to learn that is hampering your thinking process...

P.S. Sorry for stepping on your response, BB


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 22, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Honestly, George, I think you lie to yourself constantly: instead of keeping with the admission that you don't know the specifics of something, you make them up for various reasons. You convince yourself of the least likely answer by using logical fallacies, partly because you are too lazy to look at the links I posted and familiarize yourself with them. Once you convince yourself via a faulty thinking process you then believe your own errors, so what you say isn't technically lies. What you say is still erroneous, though, because it didn't happen in reality. There is no your truth and my truth, there is objective reality, and what we believe either corresponds with the happenings of objective reality or they do not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of rebuttaling all that, Im going to agree to disagree.

I cant even "prove" that Im George Manuel Oliveira, over the internet; nevermind anything that I saw in My life. I cant prove (over the internet) that My youtube videos of Myself are even Me. You assume Im George (Manuel Oliveira), because I have said it enough and thats your well deduced assumption, you cant prove Im George. You can only prove that "Nevaeh420" has said whats been said on RIU, including the videos that I have linked too. You dont really know if "Nevaeh420", is one person posting or many people posting. How would you know? You only assume Im One Person, and youre correct, but you dont KNOW.

I could be an 18 year old punk dude, or I could be a 100 year old, old lady; you dont KNOW now, do you? Or I could be an 18 year old punk dude working in collaboration with the 100 year old, old lady and many other people.

My point is that you have your assumptions about Me because of what I have said, and some of your assumptions are correct but not all of them. I have assumptions as well, and some of My assumptions are correct but not all of them. You posit that Im telling lies because My assumptions, conjecture, and beliefs dont conform to YOUR reality. Everyones reality is different but in some ways similar.

You call Me George, and you are correct, Im George. But if I was really "Dick Hurts" (from Holding, lol) you would be wrong to call Me George, but you wouldny be telling a lie. Same thing with Me, your real name might not be "Tyler Durden", but I call you that; is that Me lying again? because its not the real truth. 

Dont call Me a liar ever agian when Im saying what I believe, theories, speculation, assumptions, or conjecture. Im sick of it. How can someone lie when they are telling THEIR truth? They still might be wrong, but they are NOT LYING.

I believe whatever I type, feel free to debate, but dont call Me names because it makes YOU look childish. 

You have assumptions that are true and some that are erroneous; Me too.

No one is perfect.

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Instead of rebuttaling all that, Im going to agree to disagree.
> 
> *I cant even "prove" that Im George Manuel Oliveira, over the internet;* nevermind anything that I saw in My life. I cant prove (over the internet) that My youtube videos of Myself are even Me. You assume Im George (Manuel Oliveira), because I have said it enough and thats your well deduced assumption, you cant prove Im George. You can only prove that "Nevaeh420" has said whats been said on RIU, including the videos that I have linked too. You dont really know if "Nevaeh420", is one person posting or many people posting. How would you know? You only assume Im One Person, and youre correct, but you dont KNOW.
> 
> ...



photo with your passport. drivers license and your face in it... easier than you think


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 22, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> photo with your passport. drivers license and your face in it... easier than you think


I really dont have to PROVE anything to you guys. 

Its either you believe Me or you dont. Either way, its not going to prove anything, for example, even if I was proven to be telling the Truth about everything I have said, its not going to make a difference because I dont think Im talking to anyone that can make a difference for Me. Hypothetically, Im telling the Truth, so what? Whos going to actually do something about it like write a biography about Me or advocate for Me in ANY way? No one cares that much about Me, after all, Im just some random guy on the internet.

So it doesnt matter to Me if you believe everything I say or nothing, because whos going to advocate for Me? No one is gioing to advocate for Me, so what do I care what I can "prove"?

After all, Im just on a website with a bunch of "stoners". You guys are important to Me, but you cant advocate for Me because no one cares what I say anyways.

Its either you believe Me or you dont. Why do I have to prove anything? 

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I really dont have to PROVE anything to you guys.
> 
> Its either you believe Me or you dont. Either way, its not going to prove anything, for example, even if I was proven to be telling the Truth about everything I have said, its not going to make a difference because I dont think Im talking to anyone that can make a difference for Me. Hypothetically, Im telling the Truth, so what? Whos going to actually do something about it like write a biography about Me or advocate for Me in ANY way? No one cares that much about Me, after all, Im just some random guy on the internet.
> 
> ...


I didnt request you to prove it I merely gave you the option of how you could when you said you couldnt 


settle down princess


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 22, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> ^ He said that there would be no point in video recording them, because they would appear as stars.
> 
> Lol @ your new sig


No, I believe I said that there would be no point in taking a PICTURE because then they would just look like stars.

But if I had a VIDEO CAMERA, with a good zoom, you could see them MOVING too. Even if I did go out and buy a video camera, it would be pointless because I only have a smartphone for the internet at My house. I would need to download the footage from the video camera to a real computer with a USB connection; which I dont have right now. I have laptops but no internet connection right now.

You either believe Me or you dont.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 22, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> I didnt request you to prove it I merely gave you the option of how you could when you said you couldnt
> 
> 
> settle down princess


Im not mad at YOU in any way. Im just frustrated that SOME people are calling Me a liar and other names.

Im just disappointed that I cant prove the objective things that Im claiming. 

Im not in any way mad at YOU Midgetaus, sometimes I quote one person and speak to others too.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Instead of rebuttaling all that, Im going to agree to disagree.
> 
> I cant even "prove" that Im George Manuel Oliveira, over the internet; nevermind anything that I saw in My life. I cant prove (over the internet) that My youtube videos of Myself are even Me. You assume Im George (Manuel Oliveira), because I have said it enough and thats your well deduced assumption, you cant prove Im George. You can only prove that "Nevaeh420" has said whats been said on RIU, including the videos that I have linked too. You dont really know if "Nevaeh420", is one person posting or many people posting. How would you know? You only assume Im One Person, and youre correct, but you dont KNOW.
> 
> I could be an 18 year old punk dude, or I could be a 100 year old, old lady; you dont KNOW now, do you? Or I could be an 18 year old punk dude working in collaboration with the 100 year old, old lady and many other people.


This is all true, George. None of us know who the other truly is. When you have a group of guys that all do something that carries mandatory minimum prison sentences, they need to keep anonymous to remain free. But there is a world of difference in belief when someone says, 'I drove to the store today', vs., 'I saw an advanced being that traveled trillions of miles to get here and has technology far advanced beyond our own', or, 'I'm Christ and here to save the world'. Can you see the difference in the level of skepticism required for a mundane, everyday claim and what would be the most significant discovery ever?


> My point is that you have your assumptions about Me because of what I have said, and some of your assumptions are correct but not all of them.


Just out of curiosity, which of my assumptions aren't correct?


> I have assumptions as well, and some of My assumptions are correct but not all of them.


Just out of curiosity, which of your assumptions are incorrect?



> You posit that Im telling lies because My assumptions, conjecture, and beliefs dont conform to YOUR reality. Everyones reality is different but in some ways similar.


You need to learn that there is only ONE reality, and everyone has a different perception of that objective reality. One's beliefs are either in line with objective reality, or they are not. And if not exactly spot on, some beliefs are much closer to O.R. than others. Lots of crazies like the idea that there are different realities, that way they can say anything and not be wrong. Doesn't work that way...


> You call Me George, and you are correct, Im George. But if I was really "Dick Hurts" (from Holding, lol) you would be wrong to call Me George, but you wouldny be telling a lie. Same thing with Me, your real name might not be "Tyler Durden", but I call you that; is that Me lying again? because its not the real truth.


Nope. Like you said, an untruth is only a lie if it is intentional. Most of the erroneous things you say I do not consider lies, I've only caught you lying twice so far...


> Dont call Me a liar ever agian when Im saying what I believe, theories, speculation, assumptions, or conjecture.


I've only called you a liar when you say untrue things that you KNOW are untrue...


> Im sick of it. How can someone lie when they are telling THEIR truth?


There's only one truth, objective reality...


> They still might be wrong, but they are NOT LYING


.

Only if they don't know any better. Once they know what they are saying is false, then they're lying. We've all got it now...


> I believe whatever I type, feel free to debate, but dont call Me names because it makes YOU look childish.


Not _everything _you type...


> You have assumptions that are true and some that are erroneous; Me too.


Again, which of my assumptions are erroneous? I only ask because I attempt to correct those as soon as they're pointed out to me...



> No one is perfect.


True, but some try much, much harder than others and value honesty, critical thinking, logic and reality...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 22, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> You need to learn that there is only ONE reality, and everyone has a different perception of that objective reality. One's beliefs are either in line with objective reality, or they are not. And if not exactly spot on, some beliefs are much closer to O.R. than others. Lots of crazies like the idea that there are different realities, that way they can say anything and not be wrong. Doesn't work that way...
> 
> 
> There's only one truth, objective reality...


+Rep

One of the most frustrating observations about opposition to science, imo

We can prove it, they can't, everyone knows it, so they shift the burden to an appeal to numbers, "we believe it, you believe something else, "lets teach the controversy" and let _them_ decide"... It's an attempt to turn science into a democracy when science doesn't work that way. They can't prove the facts, so they appeal to the amount of people who buy the bullshit.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 22, 2014)

Maybe tyler durden and nevaeh are the same person, and he's fucking with us.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> +Rep
> 
> One of the most frustrating observations about opposition to science, imo
> 
> We can prove it, they can't, everyone knows it, so they shift the burden to an appeal to numbers, "we believe it, you believe something else, "lets teach the controversy" and let _them_ decide"... It's an attempt to turn science into a democracy when science doesn't work that way. They can't prove the facts, so they appeal to the amount of people who buy the bullshit.


Amen, Pad. "Science is, like, just your opinion, man." Love that movie


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Maybe tyler durden and nevaeh are the same person, and he's fucking with us.....


FUCKING REPT FOR SUUUURE. Dr.WHO!!!!!!!!1!!!1!!!!!!one !!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!1


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Maybe tyler durden and nevaeh are the same person, and he's fucking with us.....


Damn it! Well, since someone finally figured it out, I'm gonna close my Nevaeh account. It reminds me of a line from my avatar, "I didn't create some loser alter ego to make myself feel better..."


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> More CO2 means more and bigger plants.
> 
> More plants means more food and oxygen too.
> 
> ...


Thank fuck you are not a scientist.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 23, 2014)

This is what happens when people get a little bit of information and can't be bothered to look up the rest; Guessing and making shit up is a much simpler, and in some cases more aesthetic, solution to the information gap. I wonder if some people even realize that they are just assuming that those ideas they come up are true merely because they sorta make sense.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 23, 2014)

noham said:


> If I were you I would totally try to mind control them. They MUST be suceptible lol


I dont know how to mind control anyone. I dont have those faculties, and I dont want to mind control anyone.

I would like people to believe Me when Im telling the Truth, though. But I postulate some crazy claims, and I wouldnt believe Me, probably, if I didnt witness these things for Myself.

The skeptics are only saying whats innate to them, and Im only saying whats innate to Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## noham (Feb 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont know how to mind control anyone. I dont have those faculties, and I dont want to mind control anyone.
> 
> I would like people to believe Me when Im telling the Truth, though. But I postulate some crazy claims, and I wouldnt believe Me, probably, if I didnt witness these things for Myself.
> 
> ...


You just believe it. 
If you truly believe whatever you think, you can make a hell of a fun of a world of you own.
That is what is missing from these generations. -imagination, and belief in the unpossible.
Who have no power over their own mind and only told what to think are an easy prey for slavery, and that is what is happening.

To infinity and beyond, lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 23, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> What if any or the crazy shit people claim to have experienced is true? Werewolves, dragons, gnomes and fairies, Bigfoot, vampires, and gremlins? You probably don't believe in a lot of those things (I hope), why don't you? Because there is no empirical evidence for any of it. Same with your shit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tyler.durden said:


> Neither have you. It is your opinion that is ignorant and biased, you are the one with the agenda, desperate need to feel special without accomplishment, elementary school education (on your best days), and incredibly faulty thinking process...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tyler.durden said:


> This is all true, George. None of us know who the other truly is. When you have a group of guys that all do something that carries mandatory minimum prison sentences, they need to keep anonymous to remain free. But there is a world of difference in belief when someone says, 'I drove to the store today', vs., 'I saw an advanced being that traveled trillions of miles to get here and has technology far advanced beyond our own', or, 'I'm Christ and here to save the world'. Can you see the difference in the level of skepticism required for a mundane, everyday claim and what would be the most significant discovery ever?
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, which of my assumptions aren't correct?
> ...


Im not going to rebuttal point fot point; Im on a smartphone, and I cant type 1/3 as fast as on a laptop with a keyboard.

Again, Im going to agree to disagree on some things. I dont disagree with everything you have to say, but I still believe Myself and youre going to believe yourself. And there is nothing wrong with that; thats how most people operate and funtion.

You make some good points as a skeptic, and like I said, I would probably be skeptical of what Im saying if I didnt witness it for Myself. Thats the difference between Me and you; I have witnessed what Im saying and you obviously have not. You can believe everything I have ever said on RIU has been a lie, but all I have is My integrity, for the most part.

I recommend you search out everything objective I have ever said on RIU and see what you can prove or disprove if your going to call Me a liar. There has to be objective facts about Me on the internet (besides RIU). Find those facts and show Me ONE TIME where I have lied. Of course I have said many subjective things, but I have also said many objective things; find all the objective things and show Me where I have lied. Until then, shut up.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im not going to rebuttal point fot point; Im on a smartphone, and I cant type 1/3 as fast as on a laptop with a keyboard.
> 
> Again, Im going to agree to disagree on some things. I dont disagree with everything you have to say, but I still believe Myself and youre going to believe yourself. And there is nothing wrong with that; thats how most people operate and funtion.
> 
> ...


I think it was very smart of you not to attempt to address almost any of my points, you would not have fared well. You are creating a strawman by stating that I've said everything you have posted is a lie. If you had the reading comprehension of an average HS student, you would have understood that I've said there are only two lies I've caught you in, and I have listed them (one complete with a link and post #). This is a public forum, and I will express my self in any way I see fit. If I witness bullshit, it is my right to point it out. If you don't like it you may improve yourself, keep quiet, or go away. Your attempts to silence me (not to mention logic, reason, and reality) are futile...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im not going to rebuttal point fot point; Im on a smartphone, and I cant type 1/3 as fast as on a laptop with a keyboard.
> 
> Again, Im going to agree to disagree on some things. I dont disagree with everything you have to say, but I still believe Myself and youre going to believe yourself. And there is nothing wrong with that; thats how most people operate and funtion.
> 
> ...


Translation;


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2014)

^^ Lol! Can't get rid of me that easy, just ask my ex-wives


----------

